# Installing on 15 in Macbook Pro 2011



## Jim WH (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi All new to FreeBSD but not Linux, I have search on here and other places and I cannot get past the no /dev/vmmon ... failed to initiate monitor device error . I am running a 2 GHz Intel core i7 High Sierra 10.13.6. I installed VMware Fusion Version 8.5.10 (7527438) due to my Mac can not upgrade past High Sierra. I am trying to install the latest iso FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1. I have also tried an older version FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1 iso. I've run commands in terminal to try to get the "ALLOW" to show up but nothing. I know there must be an answer to this. I've successfully installed a virtual FreeBSD in a virtual machine on my triple booted Dell laptop on a Windows 10 partition. I just can't get it started on my mac in a virtual machine. Thanks in advance for any help someone can provide.


----------



## trev (Oct 26, 2020)

VMware Fusion 11.5.6 works on a 2018 Apple Mac mini running FreeBSD 12.1, even better after installing the open-vm-tools (and xf86-video-vmware for X). I see from VMware's site High Sierra can run up to Fusion 11.5 (but not 11.5.5; I also see Fusion 8.x is not available for High Sierra as a host (it tops out at Sierra).


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 26, 2020)

Jim WH said:


> I cannot get past the no /dev/vmmon ... failed to initiate monitor device error


Have a look at the following VMware threads:






						"Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory." Error
					

I recently cloned my Mac from a 2011 pro to a 2015 pro. I've also updated to High Sierra. My VMWare Fusion is now displaying this error:  "Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory. Please make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded. Failed to initialize monitor device."  I've...




					communities.vmware.com
				



and





						High Sierra "vmmon"
					

I just migrated my old VMware Fusion version 5.0.5 from my old Mavericks OS to a new computer running High Sierra. I get a message saying to "Please make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded". I realize that this is an old version, but I only use it about twice a year to run Windows 7...




					communities.vmware.com


----------



## Jim WH (Oct 27, 2020)

Okay, I downloaded version 10.1 and now it says .... `Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to`


----------



## Jim WH (Oct 27, 2020)

Jim WH said:


> Okay, I downloaded version 10.1 and now it says .... *Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to*


Now, I upgraded to 11.05 and it says ... Could not open /dev/vmmon: Broken pipe. I also did reboot into safe mode and the /usr/sbin ... It still does not prompt me nor can I start the FreeBSD.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 27, 2020)

Jim WH said:


> it says ... Could not open /dev/vmmon: Broken pipe.


Have you checked the _System Preferences -> Security & Privacy_ as described in the threads? If you scroll down the following thread to post #13, there is an image showing where to look.






						Could not open /dev/vmmon: Broken pipe.
					

upgraded to mojave on mac vmfusion is no longer working same problem as everyone else. would greatly appreciate the help.




					communities.vmware.com
				




If VMware is not working out, you could install VirtualBox. I have also a MacBookPro, model 8,2 15" early 2011 High Sierra, with multiple FreeBSD installations running in VirtualBox 6.1.14 just fine.

That said, applications with intensive CPU usage, like for example www/firefox on pages with multimedia content will stress the hosts CPU, generating intensive heat.

A word of caution, a prolonged heat generation on that specific MacBook Pro model can damage the display rendering. When the damage is done, the screen can display artifacts when booting, flickering or static horizontal stripes, or a all screen in light blue or pink, making it impossible to distinguish something on the screen, hereafter render the laptop unusable.

Multiple booting's can correct the situation temporarily, but only a repair, in general a complete change of the logic board, sometimes only the part that is damaged, depending on the repair service, can correct.

When I use VirtualBox or any other application on that laptop, I watch out not to stress the CPU. If intensive CPU usage is expected, I use a desktop installed FreeBSD.


----------



## Jim WH (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you! I tried both VMware and VirtualBox on my Mac but nothing worked. Previously, I had a Linux installation but that somehow got corrupted on my used Macbook Pro. What I did was purchase a used laptop that I will use to install FreeBSD and Debian. I am committed to learning FreeBSD. I know all OSs have some issues, but I'm sticking with trying to install KDE on each one.


----------

